# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  مهند ونور ((في السلك))

## tilal2005

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

في السلك

مهند ونور

• مستوي متواضع
• لايشبه امكانيات الزعيم
• انه الغرور
• عاد من جديد
• كنا نتفرج ونضحك
• علي روحنا ياربي !
• موسي
• موسي الانتر
• بقيت صانع العاب كمان !
• حيرتنا
• في الاونه الاخيره كلما رأيت موسي تذكرت الانتخابات
• جمال حسن سعيد
• يا خلف الله
• والغريبه موسي ما بشبه جمال حسن
• الكور العاليه
• نقعد نتجهجه
• مع سفاري ونسيب سفاري
• لو اردنا ان نشجع مستوي مثل هذا لشجعنا التعاون وامبده والدروشاب
• الحساب ولد
• قروشكم في جيوبكم
• استادكم سمح
• معسكراتكم مافيها كلام
• التقصير لييييييييييييه !
• لعب طويل
• كأن المدرب كامبوس
• هوووووووووووووووووي
• وهوووووووووووووووي
• وتاني هوووووووي
• الكلام ده مابنفع معانا
• الصفوه لاتبحث عن كأس الممتاز
• ولكنها تبحث عن ممتاز بدون تعادل او هزيمه
• والكلام ده داير عزيمه
• نجم الدين
• المخالفات الكتيره امام منطقة الجزاء خطيره
• اخير المهاجم يمشي بدل يكسب مخالفه في منطقه زي دي
• قطعتوا قلبنا
• لكن لذة الفوز انو جاء بعد ان دب الامل في نفوس الآخرين
• الآخرين ديل الحاسدين
• دب الامل بالدال ؟
• الحاسدين المغلوبين
• ناس سوكرتا
• بالمناسبه دي
• في نكته قديييييييييييييييمه
• بطلها ادروب
• وطبعا ادروب مشهور بسرعة البديهه والدم الشربات
• وادروب طبعا عندو لغه قاطعها من راسو
• لغه لذيذه
• يجيب المفعول به اول الجمله
• والفاعل في نصها
• والفعل في آخرها
• مثلا
• التربيزه انا شلتها
• بروف في علم اللغات ما يركب جملة بطريقة ادروب
• سمعنا بي عربي جوبا
• تعالوا نسمي لغة ادروب عربي هيا
• المهم
• قالوا ادروب في النكته القديمه دخل الكوره
• الحكم انذر لاعب
• واحد في الكوره قال الحكم اده اللاعب الكرت الاصفر
• ادروب قال ليهو ما ادهاو الكرت الاصفر
• الزول قال لي ادروب كيف ما ادهاو موش قدامك مرق الكرت الاصفر ؟
• ادروب قال الكرت الاصفر الحكم طلعو , وراهو اللاعب تشوفو ورجعوا , ما اداهو ليهو
• النكته اتذكرتها اول امس
• لما سادومبا كا بستحق الكرت الاحمر
• كان خارج الملعب
• رفع يده ليأخذ الاذن بالدخول
• وطبعا لو دخل الحكم لازم يديهو الكرت
• قام ابو الشنب انهي الشوط عشان ما يديهو الكرت الاحمر
• اها
• اتخيلت ادروب قال الحكم الكرت الاحمر سادومبا ماتديهو ليه !
• قام ادروب التاني قال ليهو الحكم في الاستراحه غرفة اللاعبين جوه سادومبا الكرت الاحمر تديهو
• قلت الا كان كده
• بمناسبة حي العرب
• القون التاني
• الجابو القوز
• بتفرج في الاعاده
• خالتي معمشه عيونها وبتتفرج
• شافتو ختاها في صدرو
• وشااااااااااااااااااااات
• قالت لي ده منو ؟
• قلت ليها ده القوز
• قالت لي الجنا دكتور ؟
• قلت ليها لأ 000 ليه !
• قالت لي ختاها في صدرو ختت دكتور للسماعه
• وقلنا كلنا ماشاء الله
• واحد قال لي القون التاني تسلل
• قلت ليهو القون التاني بتاع حي العرب !
• مشي طوالي
• صاحب الرقم 0912323330 ارسل رساله جميله
• قال ادروب جاري علي العز شديد ,المعز قال ليهو لف كده , ادروب قال ادروب ما يلف انت اقفل
• قلق شات فاول
• بهاء الدين قبضها
• قلت لي خالتي بهاء الدين قبضها
• قالت لي كان قبض خليل ابراهيم مادايرنو
• لاحظتو للمذيع
• ما بقول لاسانا
• بقول لا براها وسانا براها
• بقول لا 00000 سانا
• المهم
• مشينا مدني المطره نازله وركبنا الفيل
• رساله وصلت من صفوة بورتسودان من الرقم 0912913981 بتقول
• حتانه بورتسودان عندنا في السكه حديد , يعني ادفن يا شرف الدين
• واهو كلو ثواب يا ابو الشروف
• تاني داير ناس وين يبكوك ؟
• سمعت تحت تحت قالوا كامبوس داير يمشي تركيا ويجي قبل كورتنا
• قلت لي روحي اليمشي
• وكت مهند ومنير ما نفعوا
• اليجيب مهند ونور
• يمكن يتعادلوا معانا
• كان لعبنا هنا الناس تحرق
• ولو مشينا الجزيره مدني تغرق
• ابو شنب عاقل
• الكوره الجايه معانا
• لو طرد سادومبا الدوري بتلغي
• ونحنا متمسكين باستمرارية الدوري
• موش حقنا !
• دورينا !
• الله يزيد ويدينا
• واحد مقيل في البحر
• قالوا ليهو مبسوط كده جاي من وين ؟
• قال من مد مد مد من مدني
• قالوا ليهو متزوج ؟
• قال فعلا
• قالوا ليهو اولادك وين ؟
• قال في مدني
• قالوا ليهو ساكن هنا ؟
• قال شرعا
• قالوا ليهو وين ؟
• قال امبده مدني
• قالوا ليهو بتعرف حقوقك كمواطن ؟
• قال المنصوص عليها في القانون المدني
• قالوا ليهو عازمنك حفله
• قال ابدا 0000 الهجيج في مدني
سلك كهربا
لما كنا معصورين اتذكرناك بشده
والي لقاء
سلك
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*في السلك يابابكر سلك تسلم ياطلال
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*مشكور يا حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور يا طلال
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*مشكووووووووووور يا طلة ... بس أرجو سرعة التفعيل فى الجماهير.
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*• موسي
• موسي الانتر
• بقيت صانع العاب كمان !
• حيرتنا
• في الاونه الاخيره كلما رأيت موسي تذكرت الانتخابات
• جمال حسن سعيد
• يا خلف الله
• والغريبه موسي ما بشبه جمال حسن
• الكور العاليه
• نقعد نتجهجه
• مع سفاري ونسيب سفاري
• لو اردنا ان نشجع مستوي مثل هذا
 لشجعنا التعاون وامبده والدروشاب
• الحساب ولد
• قروشكم في جيوبكم
• استادكم سمح
• معسكراتكم مافيها كلام
• التقصير لييييييييييييه 

مشكور حطب النار
وفعلاً هذا المستوى لايشبهنا 
يا موسى وسفاري
عليكم مراجعة حساباتكم
*

----------


## أبو اية

*تسلم حبيبنا وتسلم في السلك
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كورينا
					

• موسي
• موسي الانتر
• بقيت صانع العاب كمان !
• حيرتنا
• في الاونه الاخيره كلما رأيت موسي تذكرت الانتخابات
• جمال حسن سعيد
• يا خلف الله
• والغريبه موسي ما بشبه جمال حسن
• الكور العاليه
• نقعد نتجهجه
• مع سفاري ونسيب سفاري
• لو اردنا ان نشجع مستوي مثل هذا
 لشجعنا التعاون وامبده والدروشاب
• الحساب ولد
• قروشكم في جيوبكم
• استادكم سمح
• معسكراتكم مافيها كلام
• التقصير لييييييييييييه 

مشكور حطب النار
وفعلاً هذا المستوى لايشبهنا 
يا موسى وسفاري
عليكم مراجعة حساباتكم



أنت قاصد شنو؟
مافي داعي ياقلب
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*تسلم الايادي 
سلك كهرباء
                        	*

----------


## محمد عماد

*بابكر سلك موصل جيد للكهرباء
                        	*

----------


## ايداهور22

*في السلك ياطلال 

تشكر
                        	*

----------


## النجمي

*رائع يا سلك و مشكور يا طلال
                        	*

----------


## senba

*والله يا سلك انت فى السلك عديل كده
                        	*

----------


## kakoool

*ابداااااااااع يا سلك
                        	*

----------


## إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم

*سلك في السلك

تسلم طلال يا صفوة

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*شكراً  ليك  يا طلال والشكر أعظمه  للرائع سلك 0
*

----------


## ودالبكي

*مشكور ياسلك
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*مشكور يارايع
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*مهند ونور والله مقدم والقوز
                        	*

----------

